# my small wonders (splashed + siamese)



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

One of the mice I picked up from Holland was apparently already pregnant when I got her, and the 22/7 she gave birth to 4 little female mice. Kind of a dreamlitter, even though I could have used a buck, but I am just SO happy with these 4.

The mother is way to young, but she is a perfect mother and the babies are doing well.

I am amazed by these little mice. They are the first litter I have of mice of a better type 

The dark one, VERY dark splashed



























normal splashed 1


















normal splashed 2


















The siamese. Maybe the most normal one, but actually the one I am most exited about. It seems that the nose has already started to darken sligtly even though it is very young. I dont know if it is normal, but we just had the discussion in denmark a short time ago and people agreed that they dont point that early.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Verynice cute babies! You are so lucky!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks, I feel lucky :mrgreen:


----------



## Takuya (Jul 28, 2011)

So dark splashed I had often in my litters  
But what color it is...
I don't know.
Some said black... other chocolate.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

well it cant really be due to black, as they are all black based and c dilluted (there is however the risk of chokolate in the line, but I imagine that the splashed then would appear chokolate, not black-ish?). I just thought it was because the splashed covers all the body almost, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

They now have openede their eyes. 
They now look like this:

The dark splashed:


















The middlecoloured splashed:


















The light splashed:


















The siamese


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Ohh..awww.. They are so sweet!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The markings on the dark one are starting to show up better, I see. Very nice!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah now its clear that the dark colour is just due to that it is very splashed all over. I think the dark and middlecoloured one will be the best ones for starting up a tri project?


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

They are 4 weeks on fridag. I took a couple of photoes yesterday, but they are not very good because I didnt have a lot of power left on my camera, so i just hurried to get some.

I am starting to think if the light one is himalayan? But I dont think she is really white.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm glad all went fine with mother and litter. They all look very nice and himilayan was my first thought


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

she is just not really white, but the eyes are not siamese like. Are there the possibility of c? do you now?

And I am also very happy with the reslut. At first I was a little sad for her being so young, but she has done very well, and now I am just happy with my 4 bonus kids


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

c is possible since I used himilayans for my first splash pairings.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

ok  i must try to compare her to my pew some day. It would be nice if she was himalayan instead of poor siamese


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute! If you don't want that ultra-dark splashed I'll take him off your hands.... :lol:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice. I noticed you asked if the heaviest splashed is best for tricolors. Did you get an answer to that question? I'm curious myself.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That light colored one is gorgeous! You are quite right, she's not white. She looks like a very pale yellow, maybe she's a diluted fawn?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

These are so very lovely, what a great suprise!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Anne said:


> Yeah now its clear that the dark colour is just due to that it is very splashed all over. I think the dark and middlecoloured one will be the best ones for starting up a tri project?


very often the darkest Spl/* have a combination of the chinchilla allele with another c-dilution, as can be seen here for example: This mouse is a ce/cch Tricolour( with many mistakes, eg intermingling colours). The contrast between black and c-dilution is quite low, although they have beauty nevertheless. For better contrast of the three colours I prefer other combinations of c-dilutions. 
In reality the contrast is even lower as shown here, the flash brightens the colours.

















Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

jadeguppy said:


> Very nice. I noticed you asked if the heaviest splashed is best for tricolors. Did you get an answer to that question? I'm curious myself.


Not necessarily. An overmarked splashed shows little c-dilute which may result in a tricolor that looks like a black piebald.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

SiamMeece said:


> jadeguppy said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. I noticed you asked if the heaviest splashed is best for tricolors. Did you get an answer to that question? I'm curious myself.
> ...


I disagree. This theory is not logical. The c-dilution always has an influence on any hair of the body, the whole body, only the areas, where Spl/* is working, become black. It is nearly impossible to get a Tricolour which shows distinct patches of c-dilution (eg beige) and white and nevertheless is more than 50% black.

If you have evidence for your theory, please show fotos as evidence.

Indeed mice with many splashes are best for breeding Tricolours, as suggested by Anne. On the other hand I have doubts, that the darkness of the mouse shown by Anne is caused by a high amount of Spl/*-effect only, as written before. Nevertheless there is no reason NOT to try it.

Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I dont really know what it is, the dark one. It could be c^ch something, as the back is very dark and looks like it has different nuances. But on the belly there is light that isnt piebald.



















So any qualified guesses?

For now all of the splashes will be kept and used for my little tri project. I am counting more on the darker 2, but I dont know which ones carry piebald yet.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

It looks like a burmese splashed, cch/ch, they tend to be darker as youngsters then as their points come in and the body color naturally lightens so do the c-diluted areas on their body.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I just though the backgroundcolour would be brown then, like the burmese colour, and not light like it is on the belly??


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Anne,

I really think he cch/*. See another example: this is a ce/cch Tricolour too. The colour is close to your dark Splashed, isn't it, although I agree, it very well could be a splashed burmese.
The contrast of most cch tris is poor (and especially this Tri shown here has many other mistakes too).









Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Anne said:


> I just though the backgroundcolour would be brown then, like the burmese colour, and not light like it is on the belly??


You are right, with the chinchilla gene it would be the brown background of burmese or mock chocolate with black splashes, which this mouse hasn't got ( and I have plenty of them for comparison) but more importantly, there's no cch in the origins of this mouse so....he's just overmarked  I have a buck who's so overmarked that he almost looks black and I paired him up to a heavily marked splashed doe who has just thrown her litter. I'm curious if it inherits....


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Roland said:


> SiamMeece said:
> 
> 
> > jadeguppy said:
> ...


By stating "looks like a black piebald" I didn't mean to say there's no c-dilute at all but that there's more resemblance with a black piebald than with a tricolor. The parents of this mouse are both tricolors with no agouti or chinchilla in the origins. It's either siamese or colorpoint beige.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Without a good pedigree or test pairings we all can speculate only.
Many of my Tricolours carry extreme black (ae), which makes things even more compliacted. Most tris in Europe (if not all) have their origin in my stud (yours too, Charles ;-) and I have bred many hundreds in the meantime. From this extensive experience I repeat my advice to use splashed mice with most splashes to get good Tricolours. Of course nobody needs to follow this advice, it is always exciting to make own experiences.


























Best regards, Roland


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Roland said:


> Without a good pedigree or test pairings we all can speculate only.
> Best regards, Roland


I know their pedigree so there's no speculation.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

ok thanks for your opinions both.

I will make a test pairing with her when she is old enough. I dont have that many different bucks, aiming for siamese, cpb ans tris only, so it will probably be with a siamese buck. Then I will just have to see what comes from that.


----------

